# Great opening morning in Jefferson Co.!



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

I shot a 22.5 lb bird at 6:30, dad followed up with a 21.2 lb bird at 7:30 and my cousin 23 lb bird at 8:15. All birds came in silent. Heard birds gobbling on roost but did not come gobbling. If you know birds are in the area. Be patient and hold tight. I had a coyote come in on me after I shot my turkey, but I had my gun unloaded. He is lucky. I tried to load the gun, but he made me out when he was about 25 yds. away. Good luck.
LindyRigger


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats to you and your clan!


----------



## danjaquino (Jun 2, 2005)

Damn, you guys are slaying them!!!
Congrats on some huge birds. What county are you hunting them in?


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks fellas. We were in Jefferson County.
LindyRigger


----------

